# Puff Monthly Tobacco November



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is the Puff November Tobacco Sampling Poll, This list includes tobaccos from last month that got the most votes, plus some new ones. Please vote for a maximum of 6 tobaccos. I will leave the poll open for 1 week, and in the event of a tie we will have a 2 day runoff poll between the tied tobaccos.

I tried to put up a selection of different types of tobacco so there will be something for everyone.

McClelland - Holiday Spirit
This mild, smooth blend of Burley, Virginia and Cavendish tobaccos is flavored with dark rum, pecan and cocoa. It brings a warm glow to the coldest winter day. The aroma of a favorite holiday confection wafts from the bowl bringing pipe smoking contentment.

McClelland - Blue Mountain
Rich with the finest Mountain Latakia, a classic full Balkan pipe tobacco mixture, smooth and deeply fragrant. The inspiration for this elegant mixture was a 21-year-old tin of the legendary #759.
This blend was one of three in the "Throwdown" at the 2011 Chicago pipe show and walked away with the People's Choice Award!

Erinmore Flake
A superb blend of premium Virginia leaf topped with a secret recipe and aged under pressure to marry the flavors. The aged cake is then sliced thin and packaged. Can be rubbed to suit any taste. Medium in strength with a refreshing aroma. A cool clean burning all-day smoke.

Escudo
This old classic is a Perique/Va. curly cut tobacco in large coin size.

Hearth and Home - Black House
This blend is a tribute to a great tobacco of the past. Made for a 2011 contest, it was judged to be the closest overall to the dark, balkan-type mixture it was designed to emulate. We hope you enjoy the memory.

Orlik - Golden Sliced 
A blend of golden, fully ripe Virginia leaves from the traditional districts of the United States. Natural sweetness and freshness with hints of citrus.

Mac Baren - Vanilla Cream Flake 
Manufactured from selected matured Virginia and Black Cavendish tobaccos, and an added exceptional vanilla flavor. This true flake gives an outstanding blend with a pleasant, sweet and aromatic taste experience.

John Aylesbury - English Mixture 
A refined blend with the main components being Bright Virginia, Black Cavendish and Burley. A real classic for the lover of true tobacco pleasure. The flavor is mild, but well balanced, since the Black Cavendish isn't overly sweet and the Latakia is more of a ghost in the background.

GL Pease - Jack Knife Plug 
Dark-fired Kentucky Leaf and ripe red Virginia tobaccos, with their deep, earthy flavors, are layered on a central core of golden flue-cured for a hint of bright sweetness, then pressed and matured in cakes, and finally cut into 2oz blocks. Slice it thick and rub it out for a ribbon cut, thin for a shag or chop it into cubes. The choice is yours.

Peterson - University Flake
Mahogany, Burley & Kentucky blended pipe tobacco.

Cornell and Diehl - Bayou Moring<O</O
A strictly Virginia/Perique blend with stoved Red Virginias. Light-bodied.

Cornell and Diehl - Purple Cow
A classic blend of Burleys, Bright Virginia ribbon, Latakia and Maduro cigar leaf.

Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake<O</O
A pure Virginia blend from the best fields of Zimbabwe and southeastern United States. Tobacco cut: Rolled twist flake. The blend is handrolled into spun cakes, thereafter Cavendish pressed and cut - one of a kind. Tobacco Flavor/Aroma: Lightly aromatic, with medium strength

GL Pease - Union Square
A blended, sliced cake of high-grade flue cured leaf, from beautiful, sweet brights to deep, earthy reds, without the added sugars and flavourings common to many Virginia flakes. It's rich on the palate, evolving in layers with the clean, natural sweetness of pure tobaccos. It offers a pleasant room note, and a delightful finish. For those seeking the pure Virginia experience, try Union Square.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Good selection of tobaccos Nick. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks! I'm having fun doing it, and I hope everyone else is as well.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Agreed, cheers for keeping this running smoothly Nick. It seems this poll will close before I even receive my October order! LOL. My votes are in.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Agreed, cheers for keeping this running smoothly Nick. It seems this poll will close before I even receive my October order! LOL. My votes are in.


It's all good, looking forward to reading your review! That was part of the reason I put up the poll this early, that way those that need extra time for shipping reasons get theirs a little quicker, and there was also some availability issues this month and some are still waiting to get theirs...

Let me know if you need any help getting next month's tobacco to you.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> It's all good, looking forward to reading your review! That was part of the reason I put up the poll this early, that way those that need extra time for shipping reasons get theirs a little quicker, and there was also some availability issues this month and some are still waiting to get theirs...
> 
> Let me know if you need any help getting next month's tobacco to you.


Cheers Nick but it will not be an issue this time thanks to the early poll as you said. I have over half on the list already as well so ya never know.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Voted. I guess I really need to work on my Lagonda review now…


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Cheers Nick but it will not be an issue this time thanks to the early poll as you said. I have over half on the list already as well so ya never know.


Sounds Good!



jfserama said:


> Voted. I guess I really need to work on my Lagonda review now&#8230;


No rush, I know several are still working on theirs.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Nick - they all read really, really well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Really appreciate you continuing on with it, Nick. Keep 'em comin'! :tu

The results appear to be private now. I sort of liked seeing who voted for what and I'm not sure why they're invisible this time. (And the insufferable grammarian in my id forces me to blurt out, " Six or *fewer*!" :lol: )


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Really appreciate you continuing on with it, Nick. Keep 'em comin'! :tu
> 
> The results appear to be private now. I sort of liked seeing who voted for what and I'm not sure why they're invisible this time. (And the insufferable grammarian in my id forces me to blurt out, " Six or *fewer*!" :lol: )


Hey! I only chose 5! LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Hey! I only chose 5! LOL :biggrin1:


And I, only four. :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> And I, only four. :lol:


LOL. Is all good. I have one out of the two leaders at the moment so there is hope yet that I do not have to appease my TAD again. :biggrin1:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

4 picks for me. Hope to get in on this month as I never got around to the October pick.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> LOL. Is all good. I have one out of the two leaders at the moment so there is hope yet that I do not have to appease my TAD again. :biggrin1:


Really. I voted for the Jack Knife, my other votes for stuff I have. But...but...I did sort of want to try it. The problem with the plug is that I would want a PLUG, ya know? I probably wouldn't be happy to skate like I did with a trade with Fred last time, so it'd have to be a PipeCleanersPlus shipment.

Your situation is even worse! If TAD were low back pain, you'd be a weightlifter.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

My vote is in. Thanks for doing this, Nick!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Really appreciate you continuing on with it, Nick. Keep 'em comin'! :tu
> 
> *The results appear to be private now. I sort of liked seeing who voted for what and I'm not sure why they're invisible this time.* (And the insufferable grammarian in my id forces me to blurt out, " Six or *fewer*!" :lol: )


Yeah, that's my bad, I guess there was a box or something I should have checked... I didn't mean to make it private, but I can't go back and change it. I like to see who voted for what also, so I guess this month we will have to rely on everyone telling us what they voted for.

I voted for:
Blue Mountain
Erinmore Flake
Black House
Vanilla Creme Flake
Jack Knife Plug
Bayou Morning


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Your situation is even worse! If TAD were low back pain, you'd be a weightlifter.


HeHeHeeeeee!!! I see JKP is in the lead now & that is good for me as I have that. Oh, due to all the mowing yesterday I have TAD *and* lower back ache this morning. :frusty:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> 4 picks for me. Hope to get in on this month as I never got around to the October pick.


The more the merrier! And it isn't too late for this month if you want to pick up some Lagonda and write a review.


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I need some TAD to help with Secret Pipe Santa. Great selection Nick!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I think this is starting to become a bad idea... this monthly tobacco review. I keep ordering everything on the list, just in case, because I haven't tried most of them.... ARG!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

:lol: I just saw that on the tobacco cellar live feed... Hambone1 added... Hambone1 added... Hambone1 added...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like we are sitting on a tie right now... But there should be more voters, we had 38 last month. Come on folks, this is fun and all you have to do is buy the winning tin for yourself and give a short review of it in November. Anyone can join, the more the merrier!

Remember if there is a tie we will have a tiebreaker vote.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I voted for both of those... And I WILL be participating this month for sure. I'm good with whatever one, just one means I make an order while I'm set for the other...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> I voted for both of those... And I WILL be participating this month for sure. I'm good with whatever one, just one means I make an order while I'm set for the other...


Sounds good! I think there might have been some that didn't participate this month because they don't like latakia... but I could be wrong on that... I do what your situation is/was, and it isn't too late to pick up a tin of Lagonda and write a review.:biggrin:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Dont forget to vote if you haven't already, remember Friday is the last day to vote.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cmon guys, dont make me uncellar my JKP! Pleeeeeeeeaaaassseee!!!! It's only an infant at 5 months & I was hoping to age it more. LOL.:mischief:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Cmon guys, dont make me uncellar my JKP! Pleeeeeeeeaaaassseee!!!! It's only an infant at 5 months & I was hoping to age it more. LOL.:mischief:


Look at the bright side, if you do have to uncellar it then you will know if you like it or not. If you do end up liking it then you can order a bunch more and have a nice stock of it aging in your cellar...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Cmon guys, dont make me uncellar my JKP! Pleeeeeeeeaaaassseee!!!! It's only an infant at 5 months & I was hoping to age it more. LOL.:mischief:


LOL! If that's an issue I'll send you half of the tin I just cracked. It also has 5 - 7 months in the cellar. Only 4 or 5 more unopened tins left now.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> LOL! If that's an issue I'll send you half of the tin I just cracked. It also has 5 - 7 months in the cellar. Only 4 or 5 more unopened tins left now.


LMAO. No need for that as I am semi jesting. More can always be acquired. :biggrin1:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. No need for that as I am semi jesting. More can always be acquired. :biggrin1:


I was semi jesting as well, assuming that was the case.

(but I really would have sent some had you said to, Lols):yo:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> I was semi jesting as well, assuming that was the case.
> 
> (but I really would have sent some had you said to, Lols):yo:


Thanks for the kind offer mate, all is good. :yo:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting, it looks like Orlik is taking a late lead from jackknife plug... Errinmore seems to be making a late surge as well. Come on folks, lets get some more votes.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd enjoy doing erinmore sometime. Such a unique blend, would be fun to get everyone's takes on it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You're letting the side down out there! We have to "plug" along together!! :lol: (Actually, I have Erinmore on tap, too, so it really doesn't matter. I've already ordered the JP and am happy to write up any of them. :biggrin: )


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm pulling for the uni flake although I voted for a few others too. I actually have some uni flake so I won't risk tweaking Mrs StoneDog with yet another 'baccy order. :fear:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You're letting the side down out there! We have to "plug" along together!! :lol: (Actually, I have Erinmore on tap, too, so it really doesn't matter. I've already ordered the JP and am happy to write up any of them. :biggrin: )


I have all of the top three as well... But I was hoping it would be JKP... Wouldn't it be interesting if we had a 3 way tie?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I have them all now... bwaaaaaaa!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I say we take the top four (or five, six, whatever) from this vote and make them our nov, dec, jan, and feb tobaccos of the month. That way we can make a purchase and have them ready to go...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> I say we take the top four (or five, six, whatever) from this vote and make them our nov, dec, jan, and feb tobaccos of the month. That way we can make a purchase and have them ready to go...


We could do this, but my only concern is that if there was a new tobacco (like with JKP) it could be months before we would get to vote on it... Also, I would think voting once a month would keep people interested and active in it... But I could be wrong...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

DanR said:


> I say we take the top four (or five, six, whatever) from this vote and make them our nov, dec, jan, and feb tobaccos of the month. That way we can make a purchase and have them ready to go...





Nick S. said:


> We could do this, but my only concern is that if there was a new tobacco (like with JKP) it could be months before we would get to vote on it... Also, I would think voting once a month would keep people interested and active in it... But I could be wrong...


Maybe we could just roll over the top four or five tobaccos each month (i.e. we add five or six new tobaccos each month). It seems like this is the plan, but if we definitely decide it will be it makes it a better bet to just go ahead and order the top few tobaccos each month. Then when we have popular tins every month-like OGS, Escudo, and Erinmore-it makes it easier to save on shipping without shelling out $100 a month. Because obviously you dont ever want to pay for shipping&#8230;

I dunno, I'm exhausted, so maybe this doesnt make sense. I should go to bed then re-think this in the morning. Anyways, it's and idea&#8230;


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> *Maybe we could just roll over the top four or five tobaccos each month* (i.e. we add five or six new tobaccos each month). It seems like this is the plan, but if we definitely decide it will be it makes it a better bet to just go ahead and order the top few tobaccos each month. Then when we have popular tins every month-like OGS, Escudo, and Erinmore-it makes it easier to save on shipping without shelling out $100 a month. Because obviously you dont ever want to pay for shipping&#8230;
> 
> I dunno, I'm exhausted, so maybe this doesnt make sense. I should go to bed then re-think this in the morning. Anyways, it's and idea&#8230;


That's what I did this month, I kept all tobaccos that got at least 25% of the vote and added to that list.

We could always review 2 a month :lol:... I am, of course, kidding...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> That's what I did this month, I kept all tobaccos that got at least 25% of the vote and added to that list...


Well, that certainly makes sense. There's something exciting about watching these polls and pulling for your favorite too, so good plan!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Well, that certainly makes sense. There's something exciting about watching these polls and pulling for your favorite too, so good plan!


Yeah, and if we had just used the top three for Oct, Nov, and Dec, then JKP wouldn't even be on the list... and I'm still holding out hope that it will retake the lead.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

The poll closes tonight, this is your last chance to vote.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

And the winner is, Orlik Golden Sliced! If you don't have a tin of this already, make sure to place one in your next order.










It can be found at here at pipes and cigars for $6.77, or here at smoking pipes for $6.81.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Woot! I've got that one thanks to Al & it's a year old.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I've still got about 70 grams of the gold stuff, and would be happy to share. PM if you need some and don't want to "invest" the $7. :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JackKnife Plug better be good. :biglaugh:

Got me some Orlik, though, and it's about a year old, so I'm good to go! :tu


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome, I have Orlik already so I don't need to place an order. So, can someone please explain to me why my shopping cart is full? My bank account keeps telling me I need to stop visiting this site… :doh:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> JackKnife Plug better be good. :biglaugh:
> 
> Got me some Orlik, though, and it's about a year old, so I'm good to go! :tu


I hope so, I've got a tin of it in my cellar... I guess it will stay there awhile... Maybe it will win next month, after all OGS was last months second place finisher.



jfserama said:


> Awesome, I have Orlik already so I don't need to place an order. So, can someone please explain to me why my shopping cart is full? My bank account keeps telling me I need to stop visiting this site&#8230; :doh:


I feel your pain, I have full carts at JRcigars, Smokingpipes, WVsmokeshop, and pipesandcigars... and that was before the Fusion Lab opened...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

freestoke said:


> JackKnife Plug better be good. :biglaugh:
> 
> Got me some Orlik, though, and it's about a year old, so I'm good to go! :tu


JKP was good enough, IMHO, that it is the only tobacco I've immediately bought multiple tins of after cracking the first one. Now I'm onto my 2nd tin and have about 5 left.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Are we waiting on a poll for the top two for November?

(I have been hiding and am not sure if this was settled or not yet...?)


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Orlik - Golden Sliced has won for November


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I ordered Orlick when I ordered the Lagonda last month! I look forward to reviewing this tin1


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> Orlik - Golden Sliced has won for November


Thank you Shawn...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup, Orlik Golden Sliced. We would have only had a second vote if there was a tie. I think that works best as I don't want to draw out the voting process too long, unless anyone sees a major problem with that... Any tobacco that got at least 25% of the vote will carry over to next month.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Yup, Orlik Golden Sliced. We would have only had a second vote if there was a tie. I think that works best as I don't want to draw out the voting process too long, unless anyone sees a major problem with that... Any tobacco that got at least 25% of the vote will carry over to next month.


That means we eliminate 5 (including OGS) out of 14. I'd like to see a limit on how many we can vote for next time, say three, no mo, no fewer. (Yes, "mo" is really the correct word! Especially if you lived in the 16th Century. :lol


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> That means we eliminate 5 (including OGS) out of 14. I'd like to see a limit on how many we can vote for next time, say three, no mo, no fewer. (Yes, "mo" is really the correct word! Especially if you lived in the 16th Century. :lol


I "limited" it to 6 this time, did you think that was too many?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I "limited" it to 6 this time, did you think that was too many?


Uh oh, time for another Poll!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I "limited" it to 6 this time, did you think that was too many?


Yeah, I think so. Only 14 choices, so six was almost half of them. I guess the point can be argued either way, though. Seven would have been the max, otherwise it would be more efficient to vote for ones we don't want to try.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Yeah, I think so. Only 14 choices, so six was almost half of them. I guess the point can be argued either way, though.


I know last month there were 12 options, and we could vote for up to 5 of them... It doesn't look like most people did that last month either since there were 38 people voting, and Lagonda only got 13 votes (not even half of the people voting voted for it) but this month we had 33 people voting and 21 of them voted for OGS. Not sure if that means anything... My analysis brain isn't working right now...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> ... this month we had 33 people voting and 21 of them voted for OGS. Not sure if that means anything... My analysis brain isn't working right now...


I guess the problem with too many picks is that 20 of them might have thrown is OGS for a fourth choice and JP was the first place pick of 19 of them. It's that voting paradox thing that happens when you can vote for multiple candidates in ranking order, ie, you can wind up selecting a candidate that nobody really wants, but everybody can sort of live with.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake - Damn, I just realized that I didn't order this on my last TAD! Arg... have to include it for December's poll!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake - Damn, I just realized that I didn't order this on my last TAD! Arg... have to include it for December's poll!


Here's a deal for ya. If LTF wins, I'll send you a sample and you can send me a sample of something on the list that I don't have. If something on the list I don't have wins and you do have some, visa versa. We'll call it a trade. :hippie:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Here's a deal for ya. If LTF wins, I'll send you a sample and you can send me a sample of something on the list that I don't have. If something on the list I don't have wins and you do have some, visa versa. We'll call it a trade. :hippie:


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> . . . I'll send you . . . you can send me. . . We'll call it a trade.


Damn, Jim. You are a freakin' GENIUS!

:biggrin:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I guess the problem with too many picks is that 20 of them might have thrown is OGS for a fourth choice and JP was the first place pick of 19 of them. It's that voting paradox thing that happens when you can vote for multiple candidates in ranking order, ie, you can wind up selecting a candidate that nobody really wants, but everybody can sort of live with.


Hmm, yeah I see your point... Though people could only vote for one if they wanted... I think there were some that didn't participate beyond voting last month because they don't like latakia, and maybe with allowing people to vote for up to 6 we might be making the most people happy, but no one super excited? In theory people should only vote for tobaccos they want to review, and if that is only 3 then it is not in their best interest to vote for more than that, and they should just vote for those three. Voting for a few extras just dilutes your vote...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Damn, Jim. You are a freakin' GENIUS!
> 
> :biggrin:


I'll be modest. Let's just call it the serendipitous progress of Western Civilization, along with the accidental discoveries of penicillin and radiation poisoning.

I've been working on this idea of rolling things instead of dragging them...


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Damn, Jim. You are a freakin' GENIUS!
> 
> :biggrin:


Since he is from NY state, I don't blame him with wanting to do a trade instead of purchasing. Those additional taxes that put on New Yorkers are insane! (damn yankees!)


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I've been working on this idea of rolling things instead of dragging them...


Wow, that would make things much easier... That could change civilization as we know it! ound:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Wow, that would make things much easier... That could change civilization as we know it! ound:


And if one of us could just come up with SOMETHING to light this tobacco with, somehow capture and contain FIRE is such a manner that it could be controlled and called up at our every whim, then we could finally see what these tobacco leaves tastes like whilst lit!

:dizzy:

My votes on you again, Jim!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Hmm, yeah I see your point... Though people could only vote for one if they wanted... I think there were some that didn't participate beyond voting last month because they don't like latakia, and maybe with allowing people to vote for up to 6 we might be making the most people happy, but no one super excited? In theory people should only vote for tobaccos they want to review, and if that is only 3 then it is not in their best interest to vote for more than that, and they should just vote for those three. *Voting for a few extras just dilutes your vote...*


^this.

I think allowing us to vote for 5 or 6 is fine. If someone wants to vote for only one, they can, and their vote is "heavier"....if that makes sense. I voted for 4 or 5, because they were all equally something that I would like to try. If there were a bunch on the list that I didn't like, and I wanted my vote to count "more" for only one, then I could have voted for only one.

IOW....I say don't change a thing :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope everyone was able to secure a tin of OGS for next month, I think a lot of people already had some, I hope those of you that don't will be working a tin into your next order!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Everyone getting their orders in? Personally, I haven't YET. I've got a few other things I need to order, and I am also participating in the pipe tobacco lottery. So I'm gonna wait until after the lottery drawing and order everything at once so I can be sure and hit that magical free shipping number :mrgreen:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I picked mine up last night locally, and took a bit for a test run. I think my tin was fairly old.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had a tin sitting around for a while just asking for an excuse to be opened, so I didn't need to place an order this month. Glad everyone is getting their tin.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah! Just picked up a tin at the B&M last weekend, didn't even realize this won. I was going to do a tea+tabak review for it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, November is here already, October really seemed to fly by and we had some great reviews of Lagonda. Since it is now November that means it is time to open those tins or Orlik Golden Sliced and post your reviews in the review thread, Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nthly-tobacco-review-orlik-golden-sliced.html. As before let's try to keep that thread reserved for just reviews (I think it worked nicely last month). Other statements (such as "nice review" and such) and banter should go here in this thread.

I will be posting the poll for the December tobacco this coming weekend, most likely on Sunday, so make some nominations! As before, I will carry over anything that got at least 25% of the vote last month.

I had an idea and I want to hear your thoughts, how about doing a special holiday edition of the Puff Monthly Tobacco Review. I was thinking since there were some that wanted to do McClelland's Holiday Spirit (13 voted for it in the last poll), and the holidays seem like a perfect time to review a blend like that, why not run a special holiday review from Thanksgiving until Christmas (or something like that). The only "holiday" tobaccos I can find are McClelland's Christmas Cheer, Holiday Spirit, and Low Country's Carolina Christmas, I know Holiday Spirit is an aromatic, and Christmas Cheer is a Virginia, but I am not sure what category Carolina Christmas falls into. My gut tells me it would be hard to do Carolina Christmas, as it is only available at smokingpipes, and Christmas Cheer is only available in 100g tins, so that leaves Holiday Spirit. Just to be clear this would be an additional or extra tobacco to review, and not a replacement for the December tobacco. Please post your thoughts on this, I am curious to know what you think. 

Have at it!<O</O


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I had an idea and I want to hear your thoughts, how about doing a special holiday edition of the Puff Monthly Tobacco Review. I was thinking since there were some that wanted to do McClelland's Holiday Spirit (13 voted for it in the last poll), and the holidays seem like a perfect time to review a blend like that, why not run a special holiday review from Thanksgiving until Christmas (or something like that). The only "holiday" tobaccos I can find are McClelland's Christmas Cheer, Holiday Spirit, and Low Country's Carolina Christmas, I know Holiday Spirit is an aromatic, and Christmas Cheer is a Virginia, but I am not sure what category Carolina Christmas falls into. My gut tells me it would be hard to do Carolina Christmas, as it is only available at smokingpipes, and Christmas Cheer is only available in 100g tins, so that leaves Holiday Spirit. Just to be clear this would be an additional or extra tobacco to review, and not a replacement for the December tobacco. Please post your thoughts on this, I am curious to know what you think.
> <o</o


How about a thread where you review the holiday tobacco of your choice. It would give those interested in a holiday tobacco an idea of what each one is about.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nachman said:


> How about a thread where you review the holiday tobacco of your choice. It would give those interested in a holiday tobacco an idea of what each one is about.


Oh I like that idea, that would also allow for a wider range of tastes, and give people the option to try somthing new.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I had an idea and I want to hear your thoughts, how about doing a special holiday edition of the Puff Monthly Tobacco Review. I was thinking since there were some that wanted to do McClelland's Holiday Spirit (13 voted for it in the last poll), and the holidays seem like a perfect time to review a blend like that, why not run a special holiday review from Thanksgiving until Christmas (or something like that). The only "holiday" tobaccos I can find are McClelland's Christmas Cheer, Holiday Spirit, and Low Country's Carolina Christmas, I know Holiday Spirit is an aromatic, and Christmas Cheer is a Virginia, but I am not sure what category Carolina Christmas falls into. My gut tells me it would be hard to do Carolina Christmas, as it is only available at smokingpipes, and Christmas Cheer is only available in 100g tins, so that leaves Holiday Spirit. Just to be clear this would be an additional or extra tobacco to review, and not a replacement for the December tobacco. Please post your thoughts on this, I am curious to know what you think.


No other thoughts on a holiday tobacco review?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Personally, I'm stretched pretty thin this time of year and might not have time to do an extra poll and review. How about this: put the holiday blends in the poll for December, and to keep the number of poll choices manageable, use fewer high scores from last month and accept fewer nominations.

Or Nachman's idea of one review thread for the holiday blend of your choice is a good idea as well.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Personally, I'm stretched pretty thin this time of year and might not have time to do an extra poll and review. How about this: put the holiday blends in the poll for December, and to keep the number of poll choices manageable, use fewer high scores from last month and accept fewer nominations.
> 
> Or Nachman's idea of one review thread for the holiday blend of your choice is a good idea as well.


I could put the holiday blends on the review poll, but I dont really want to put Christmas Cheer on there as it is only available in 100g cans and it's price is more than most. I understand that there are some that may not be able to do an extra, I am just trying to see if there is any interest, and it looks like there may not be.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I could put the holiday blends on the review poll, but I dont really want to put Christmas Cheer on there as it is only available in 100g cans and it's price is more than most. I understand that there are some that may not be able to do an extra, I am just trying to see if there is any interest, and it looks like there may not be.


Is there a Guy Fawkes Day blend? A little gunpowder for a solid first light?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Is there a Guy Fawkes Day blend? A little gunpowder for a solid first light?


:flame:A solid first light is right... :lol:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Is there a Guy Fawkes Day blend? A little gunpowder for a solid first light?


Or a Boxing Day blend made of old crushed ornaments and left over spruce tree?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

What about a Festivus blend? I think it should taste like aluminum, and everyone could smoke it while airing their grievances, just before the feats of strength.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> What about a Festivus blend? I think it should taste like aluminum, and everyone could smoke it while airing their grievances, just before the feats of strength.


It comes in a very special tin. Without a label, labels are distracting.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet! I am glad OGS won this month as I have been wanting to crack this tin. Now I just have to wait until I am back in Dallas to get it as I accidentally left it there. It will be interesting to see how these reviews turn out as it seems we have a wide spectrum of aged to non aged. 

With a newer blend like Lagonda one can't have a tin that is years and years old so the reviews seemed pretty consistent. This will be fun!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a tin aging, but ordered a fresh tin last night with a few other items and will probably be cracking the new tin.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

My tin has about 8 months age on it, and I will probably open it this weekend.

Are there any nominations for next month?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey all, I am just checking in to see how everyone is doing with this month's tobacco. Any early thoughts?

Also, I will be putting up the poll for December tomorrow so if there are any nominations for tobacco lets here them, otherwise I will pick a few.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmmm. No new requests for me. I'd ask that you keep JKP and UF at least, as those are the ones I'd most like to try from last month (and they both scored very well). And I'd love to try something Christmasy, so Holiday Spirit as well.

I actually haven't ordered my OGS yet. Yeah, I know. But I'm doing the lottery too, which is tonight. So I'm waiting to make just one big order (which will be soon, I promise!) to get free shipping.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Hmmm. No new requests for me. I'd ask that you keep JKP and UF at least, as those are the ones I'd most like to try from last month (and they both scored very well). And I'd love to try something Christmasy, so Holiday Spirit as well.
> 
> *I actually haven't ordered my OGS yet.* Yeah, I know. But I'm doing the lottery too, which is tonight. So I'm waiting to make just one big order (which will be soon, I promise!) to get free shipping.


Well you got plenty of time!

As for your suggestions, those all crossed the 25% line so they will be back.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll be into my OGS again this afternoon so at least I can give this one plenty of inspection. :banana:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I'll be into my OGS again this afternoon so at least I can give this one plenty of inspection. :banana:


Sounds Good! Any suggestions for next month?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> Sounds Good! Any suggestions for next month?


I would like an esoterica in there, say Margate as it just about always available but I really have no preference. I'll try anything. :bolt:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I would like an esoterica in there, say Margate as it just about always available but I really have no preference. I'll try anything. :bolt:


Good idea!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

It seems to me, from watching the morning and evening what are you smoking threads, that Royal Yacht is gaining in popularity. That seems a good possibility for a monthly tobacco review.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nachman said:


> It seems to me, from watching the morning and evening what are you smoking threads, that Royal Yacht is gaining in popularity. That seems a good possibility for a monthly tobacco review.


Good Call, I will add it to the list.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

My tin of OGS is here!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

orlik has been my favorite off the list as of now!

put up some EMP or LNF


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

EvoFX said:


> orlik has been my favorite off the list as of now!
> 
> *put up some EMP or LNF*


Will do


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

On the OGS tin it says -- whatever that is! :dunno: Anybody got a translation?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> On the OGS tin it says -- whatever that is! :dunno: Anybody got a translation?


??? I have no foreign writing on mine...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, mine's all in English.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder if this is what he is talking about "er yderst sundhedsskadeligt"... If he has it on his tin it has to be a few years old... It is Danish and means "Are(is?) Extremely Harmful"


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

> I wonder if this is what he is talking about "er yderst sundhedsskadeligt"... If he has it on his tin it has to be a few years old... It is Danish and means "Are(is?) Extremely Harmful"


Yep, that's it! That's what the google translation offers. Guess mine's a few years old then! Should have bought more, huh? :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Yep, that's it! *That's what the google translation offers*. Guess mine's a few years old then! Should have bought more, huh? :lol:


That is where I got it from... :biggrin1:


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

"Is extremely harmful to health. Department of Health".....Is what my translation came to. My tin also has this written , is there a way to date these? Seeing that there are two types of tins out there.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

My review is up on the review thread.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, just an idea.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum/293929-amazing-tobacco-sri-lanka.html

I think it would be interesting to put this on the list. It might be fun to review since its so unique and unknown.

I emailed Ishan to see if we might be able to do a group buy on it to get a cheaper price. We'll see what happens.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> Hey, just an idea.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...s-forum/293929-amazing-tobacco-sri-lanka.html
> 
> ...


Hmmm! It does sound interesting. Be sure and let us know when he replies back.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Hmmm! It does sound interesting. Be sure and let us know when he replies back.


I'll do that! The way it gets explained in the video reviews I linked onto that page make it seem pretty interesting. Those guys seem to love it!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

The only reason I would hesitate to put that on the list is because of the logistics of everyone getting theirs. Also, is poster of that link the manufacturer or is it some random person selling it? I wouldn't want to ask everyone to buy from an unknown vendor... I know some people (including myself) are very wary of new vendors.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Got my OGS today. I guess because smokingpipes is much closer to me than Pipesandcigars, shipping was much quicker. Three bowls down and my review is up. OGS is good stuff!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Great reviews there, guys! :tu

Hey, Clifford, you note that, "The man pictured is spooky to me. His eyes stare straight at you no matter what angle you look at him and his small grin says, 'I know what you did.'." That's Vigo, the star of *Ghost Busters II*. He really does know what you did. If the tin gets slimy, don't open it again, okay? Send it straight to Dr. Peter Venkman in NYC, %co Ghost Busters, Inc.

As to my tin's age -- well, I was using my computer to see what a tin looked like, rather than actually looking at the tin that I had. Alas, mine is squarish, with no Danish writing on it, but I have had it for 9 months. Could be a year old, who knows?

I'll get my rev up next week, I promise!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> The only reason I would hesitate to put that on the list is because of the logistics of everyone getting theirs. Also, is poster of that link the manufacturer or is it some random person selling it? I wouldn't want to ask everyone to buy from an unknown vendor... I know some people (including myself) are very wary of new vendors.


He was just a random guy selling it. But unfortunately, he stopped being able to use paypoo so he doesn't sell anymore. Via a couple of emails, I'm working on getting in contact with the manufacturer. I'd be more than happy to do a group buy for anyone interested if I can work something out.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

freestoke said:


> As to my tin's age -- well, I was using my computer to see what a tin looked like, rather than actually looking at the tin that I had. Alas, mine is squarish, with no Danish writing on it, but I have had it for 9 months. Could be a year old, who knows?


If you have the serial number off the back of the tin you can figure it out. It should look something like 0408100020. The first two numbers-04 in this case-are the year.

I could be wrong, but I am 77.298% sure I am right.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jfserama said:


> If you have the serial number off the back of the tin you can figure it out. It should look something like 0408100020. The first two numbers-04 in this case-are the year.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I am 77.298% sure I am right.


Yeah, 2010 is probably right (it's starts with 10). I know there's a thread about this, but I'm guessing it's either 7Nov10 or 11Jul10. Thanks, Jordan!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Got my OGS today. I guess because smokingpipes is much closer to me than Pipesandcigars, shipping was much quicker. Three bowls down and my review is up. *OGS is good stuff!*


Nice review! I have to agree, all things considered, it is very good!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Hey, Clifford, you note that, "The man pictured is spooky to me. His eyes stare straight at you no matter what angle you look at him and his small grin says, 'I know what you did.'." That's Vigo, the star of *Ghost Busters II*. He really does know what you did. If the tin gets slimy, don't open it again, okay? Send it straight to Dr. Peter Venkman in NYC, %co Ghost Busters, Inc.


I definitely see a resemblance!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

And notice that Vigo is apparently smoking a briar pipe, proof that the likeness on the can changes over time. A paranormal blend if ever there was one. He should be smoking a clay pipe.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

My review is up.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice reviews Jim and Jason. The more I smoke it the more I like it. 

I also have noticed the citrus notes that Jason and Clifford have noted, funny though I couldn't really put my finger on it as a citrus taste until I read Clifford's review... 

Jim, I didn't realize it had perique in it. It makes no mention of it on the tin, but I suppose I do notice a hint of spiciness to it.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Gave my review.. didn't like it at ALL.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Well I suppose not everyone will like it... But thanks for giving the review. 

BTW I like the fact that we have new and experienced pipe smokers giving reviews of the same tobacco, it gives a wider perspective... 

Keep up the great reviews guys!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I just posted mine.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> I just posted mine.


Interesting that the older tin wasn't as good as how you remembered the newer one... Let us know your thoughts when you compare it to a newer one...

Anyone else have any thoughts on new vs old OGS?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great reviews, everyone!

The last two days, I prepped it and packed it in a cob before bed and left it sitting out all night, and picked up the packed pipe and smoked it with my coffee on the way to work. Smoked much drier when prepping like this. Also, I'm picking up more sweetness.....I doubt the prep has anything to do with that, it's probably that I'm drinking strong bitter unsweetened coffee with it.

The more I smoke it, the more I like it!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to see a reference to the golden raisin thing. I wanted to say golden raisin in my review, but figured that was just me reading too much into it and I just left it at raisin. Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a touch of perique there and I also noted that slight bread like character.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Interesting that the older tin wasn't as good as how you remembered the newer one... Let us know your thoughts when you compare it to a newer one...
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts on new vs old OGS?


I was a little surprised too. I always assumed that older meant sweeter as the sugars come out (or whatever they're supposed to do). In this case it seems more mellowed. Don't get me wrong though, it's still a great smoke!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Nice reviews Jim and Jason. The more I smoke it the more I like it.
> 
> I also have noticed the citrus notes that Jason and Clifford have noted, funny though I couldn't really put my finger on it as a citrus taste until I read Clifford's review...
> 
> Jim, I didn't realize it had perique in it. It makes no mention of it on the tin, but I suppose I do notice a hint of spiciness to it.


Thanks, Nick. I guess it's my insensitive snozz, but I don't seem to smell citrus. And there's *no burley* at all in it, apparently! Looks like Dave and I both tasted burley that isn't there! It seemed so much like LGF that I was running on a halo effect or something.  This from Pipes Magazine http://pipesmagazine.com/blog/kevins-blog/orlik-golden-sliced-update-no-burley-yes-perique/
*
Troels replied; "It is good to hear that Orlik Golden Slices is one of your favorites. Red Orlik, as we call it in Denmark, is my favorite, I enjoy it every day.

Red Orlik was born in July, 1958, and introduced to the Danish market. It was introduced by the company C. B. MÖLLER & Co.

The production of Red Orlik was moved to Assens Tobaksfabrik (from 1990 Orlik Tobacco Company) in the early 1970s.

Red Orlik was acquired by Orlik Tobacco Company in 1990. After a slow start, it is now the best selling pipe tobacco in Denmark.

The blend consists of 100 % mature Virginia tobaccos from the Old Belt, southern Brazil and Africa.

There is not any Burley in Red Orlik."
*
Gotta wonder why it says "touch of burley" on the tin, though, doncha think or donchoo? The article says its an old translation error.

Anyhow, great reviews everybody! (Sorry you didn't like it, Shawn. Great trading material though! :tu)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Jim,

If you read the bottom part of the article, he comes back later and corrects himself and says there is no burley, but there is perique.

_Troels explains it as follows; "I have talked to marketing concerning the incorrect information about burley in Red Orlik. It is an old translation error, which unfortunately has not been corrected, it should have read Perique instead of Burley._

So I guess that makes OGS a VaPer...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Thanks, Nick. I guess it's my insensitive snozz, but I don't seem to smell citrus.


Don't knock yourself out trying to find it. I smell it in the tin more than taste it. When it does come through, it's definitely more like an orange and not sharp like a lemon.



DanR said:


> Jim,
> 
> If you read the bottom part of the article, he comes back later and corrects himself and says there is no burley, but there is perique.
> 
> ...


...and a darn fine one at that!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I added perique to my review without realizing it wasn't part of the blend! :lol: Now I see it was BURLEY where I went wrong! :brick:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

This is all very interesting... So after all the discussion we had earlier (I can't remember if it was in this thread or not) about the amount of burley it has it turns out that there is none... But there is perique in it...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review Dave (Keen Smoke), nice job. How does the aged compare to the unaged? I also see you have fallen prey to the same thing as the rest of us... apparently there actually is NO burley in OGS... It is funny when you think something is there you can really taste it... I have the same thing with the citrus like taste... after reading some of these reviews I can really taste it now... Luckily I like the taste though... and I agree, I had an awesome experience with OGS the other day where everything went just perfectly and it simply sang. I didn't want it to end, it was probably one of the best pipe experiences I have had...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm slowly coming round to VA and VAPer blends.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

For those of you who are interested, the conversation about this tobacco has moved to the review thread here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nthly-tobacco-review-orlik-golden-sliced.html. I think this is working better and it seems to be more user friendly than flipping between threads.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I see other people have mentioned some citrus as well. I'm smoking some of the second half of my tin right now (literally, smoking as I type this), and it's always given me that impression. To me this blend is a LOT like Dunhill Flake, but with less sugary-ness...and that citrus note. It bites me a little more than Flake though.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> I see other people have mentioned some citrus as well. I'm smoking some of the second half of my tin right now (literally, smoking as I type this), and it's always given me that impression. To me this blend is a LOT like Dunhill Flake, but with less sugary-ness...and that citrus note. It bites me a little more than Flake though.


I feel the same way, I like both but end up favoring OGS mainly because of the price...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

And oops, I just noticed this thread moved in your previous post, Nick.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> And oops, I just noticed this thread moved in your previous post, Nick.


It's all good :thumb:


----------

